# Pudden digs a hole



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Perfect! May I jump in it?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, your posts always always make me grin!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL... she sure can dig a hole, looks more like a den. Got any grizzlies looking for a new home??


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have to say that is the deepest hole I have ever seen a dog dig! Pudden cracks me up!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> I have to say that is the deepest hole I have ever seen a dog dig! Pudden cracks me up!


she's done deeper ones when the ground wasn't frozen. I had to drag her outta there and put a stop to it when I noticed her nose was bloody. She also had abrasions on her feet, and her nails were down to the quick. She'd dig herself sore and bloody. Mama has to always pay attention so this wild child doesn't hurt herself:no:


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

She always has the best adventurers. And that is quite the impressive hole.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhh Pudden!!! Always up to somethin'!!!! (shhhh so your mom doesn't hear.......but, keep it up.....we love hearing your stories!!!)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You could hire her out to local earthwork contractors. That girl certainly has lots of work to do around your place.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OK,when you said about hole size to park a car I told myself it's just an expression.Ha-ha,not with Pudden.You girl can dig.Holly guacamole!!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that is too funny. I loved the pic where all you can see is the tip of her tail. 

I really think you should be putting this to print one way or another. The tails of Pudden!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Tee Hee! That really is an impressive hole! Loved your post! :


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I lurve that Pudden! She's the most animated, full of life pup I've ever had the pleasure to "meet".


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

There could be a business venture in this - little dog boots with spades on the ends to save a girl's nails AND get to varmints more quickly and efficiently perhaps?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Just remembering your other post... Was there poop down there?:uhoh:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those pictures crack me up,as does your description. When I was a kid we had a pointer named Lucky tht would dig holes like tht in the field and we use t use them for fox holes playing army. There were times when he was digging in that sad tht you could see no dog at all, just dirt flying out of the hole he was in. I think he mus have been after gophers. Perhaps he and Pu have an ancestor in common way down the line!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW! I can't even think of anything to say! What a hole!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

wow pudden that is some deep hole lol. brilliant.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

When I saw an inch of tail peeking above the snow, I thought it was the squirrel...then I noticed the line...and thought NO WAY!!!

WAY!!!

That may be the most amazing dog hole I've ever seen. Pudden you are my hero.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That second picture showing just the tip of her tail is a hoot! Sorry she hurt herself digging though.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

This is why I never show Pudden pics to my dogs!!

That is one amazing hole!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pudden said:


> ... (she never does anything small), but *wholly *unnecessary...


Well, Pudden certainly thought that hole was necessary! 

I'd be afraid to drive in your yard if I still owned a VW.....:


----------



## Jeffer (Feb 24, 2009)

heh the 4th one down looks like the one dog is saying save her from herself


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good thing you watch out for Pudden - she'd be in a lot of trouble without someone looking out for her! and keeping her very, very busy.
Quite an impressive hole and Miss Pudden looks like she was having a lot of fun!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I absolutely love Pudden and her adventures - puts a smile on my face everytime.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow.. I simply love the last two photos. 

It brings back a lot of good memories... A year+ ago Amber was also a good digger (thank God winter came and she stopped). 

We were so worried that she was going to end up in Australia and get lost!!!

Hope you won't mind me posting this video here :crossfing.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Dog said:


> Wow.. I simply love the last two photos.
> 
> It brings back a lot of good memories... A year+ ago Amber was also a good digger (thank God winter came and she stopped).
> 
> ...


Imagine what Amber and Pudden could accomplish together if digging was a team sport!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Celeigh said:


> Imagine what *Amber and Pudden *could accomplish *together if digging was a team sport!*


Scary thought!! Amber would never come home...:hide: Luckily Pudden is in Alaska and Amber in England... Pudden is so fortunate though Amber would kill for that kind of snow everyday, she loves it!!!

PS: Now when I watch "Men in trees" I'll make sure Amber is out of sight !!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

:lol:
I see that Amber and Pudden are one-of-a-kind. Does Amber use her teeth on stubborn roots etc if they get in the way? Does she make angry hysterical growling noises if the excavations don't proceed fast enough?

A question: could I borrow Amber for about a couple days later this spring, after snowmelt, when I have to dig my new outhouse?


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Better to borrow Amber than Caue. He just THINKS he can dig a hole!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Now that's some SERIOUS digging! Loved the tale (and the tail


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pudden, did you make any new friends in China?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Pudden, did you make any new friends in China?


she was trying to visit Andy and Portia in Shanghai 

although, technically, if she dug through the center of the globe, she'd end up in the Antarctic ocean south of Africa.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Pudden said:


> :lol:
> I see that Amber and Pudden are one-of-a-kind. Does Amber use her teeth on stubborn roots etc if they get in the way? Does she make angry hysterical growling noises if the excavations don't proceed fast enough?
> 
> A question: could I borrow Amber for about a couple days later this spring, after snowmelt, when I have to dig my new outhouse?


Yes, Amber does use her teeth on stubborn roots..
No, not really. She doesn't make any sounds..
Sorry Amber is fully booked this spring!! There are a lot of digging contracts going on in SW London!! :bowl::bowl::bowl: but hey, I'll pencil you in her diary for next year!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Holy crap what a huge hole. She sure is one determined dog.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I will never complain about the holes in my backyard again! Pudden, I am awed! LOLOL!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: I know this is the rofl icon but I am using it as the bowing down to the queen of hole digging. And Amber is the princess. Those girls have got some talent.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

That's some serious excavating! 

I love the 2nd photo particularly....was she playing hide and seek?


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

HAH I giggled out loud... too cute


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures !! In this serie the second one is priceless.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

wow!! what a digger!!! so cute though...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

omg that is so funny I just had too much fun reading tht and showing dad the pictures


----------

